# 2011 volleyball results thread



## goindystate

hopefully a better year for the Sycamores, especially in MVC play, this is year 4 for coach Dahl I think. 

Anyway, they did win match 1 today vs. Chicago State (3-0). ISU plays EIU at 7pm again. 

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205250858

this seasons' schedule

http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&KEY=&SPID=7258&SPSID=65140

not the strongest schedule, but hopefully one that will allow a winning record heading into MVC play.


----------



## goindystate

volleyball wins again tonight vs. EIU 3-0, so off to a good start today. 

2 more matches tomorrow I believe.


----------



## goindystate

ISU was up 2-0 on Miami-Ohio this afternoon, then lost 3 straight games to lose the match 3-2, gotta find a way to close out those matches when they have a big lead like that. 

ISU now 2-1 on the season and play again tonight vs. Coppin State


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores rebound and defeat Coppin State 3-0 tonight.


----------



## goindystate

volleyball won this morning 3-0 over Savannah State, then turned around and lost 3-0 to Western Illinois tonight. 

now 4-2 on the season.


----------



## BlueHeart

I sat next to a "Leatherneck" dad last night and he said they were practically perfect on all their passes...very unusual.  So it seems it was a night when they were "on", hard to  beat a team firing on all cylinders!  ISU is a young team, but strong in Spirit.  It's always exciting to go watch their fire.  It should be a great season.


----------



## goindystate

ISU lost again today, this time to SIU-E 3-1. 

now 4-3 on the season, it gets more difficult next weekend in New Hampshire, then the MVC season begins.


----------



## goindystate

article in today's Trib Star about the volleyball team and its' quest to do better

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1642540555/Sycamores-on-confidence-quest


----------



## goindystate

Volleyball picks up a win tonight over 
New Hampshire 3-0, Saturday they'll play UCONN & Fairfield


----------



## goindystate

Congrats to ISU as they win 2 more matches today to win the New Hampshire tourney with a 3-0 record, so hopefully this is good momentum going into MVC play


----------



## goindystate

ISU opened MVC play at WSU tonight and to no surprise were swept by the Shockers 3-0

ISU plays Missouri State next. 

http://www.goshockers.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=205273237&DB_OEM_ID=7500

WSU has always been one of the best VB teams in the MVC.


----------



## goindystate

volleyball was swept again tonight at MSU 3-0, not really surprising. 

now 0-2 in MVC play, tough way to start


----------



## goindystate

the volleyball team picked up a road win at Chicago State last night 3-0, so good for them!

gotta start winning some MVC contests now!

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205275242


----------



## goindystate

volleyball opens the home portion of MVC play tonight vs. Bradley. The new "live stats" feature is much better, check it out

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=2489

also, soccer is at home vs. MSU, SycamoreVision is free. Live stats link

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=2486


----------



## goindystate

Wow! the Sycamore pull out a barn-burner of a match vs. Bradley tonight, winning 3-2! 

ISU won the 1st game, lost the next 2, then won the 4th game, then came from behind and won the 5th game 15-13!

Congrats to the girls on a HUGE win tonight, gotta help their confidence! Bradley is a VERY good team this year. 

now 1-2 in MVC play, but #14 UNI comes to town tomorrow night, uh oh


----------



## Sycamore Proud

goindystate said:


> Wow! the Sycamore pull out a barn-burner of a match vs. Bradley tonight, winning 3-2!
> 
> ISU won the 1st game, lost the next 2, then won the 4th game, then came from behind and won the 5th game 15-13!
> 
> Congrats to the girls on a HUGE win tonight, gotta help their confidence! Bradley is a VERY good team this year.
> 
> now 1-2 in MVC play, but #14 UNI comes to town tomorrow night, uh oh



Way to go ladies!  About UNI--the bigger they are the harder they fall.  Make them go KABOOOOOOM!


----------



## goindystate

volleyball got smoked by UNI tonight, no contest, the most ISU scored in any of the 3 games was 17 points. 

now 1-3 in MVC play


----------



## Sycamore624

Ouch...bounce back ladies!


----------



## goindystate

the girls got off to a dreadfully slow start tonight at Drake and lost 3-1 to a Drake team that hasn't been very good this year. It would have been nice to see ISU get a road win, I think it's been several years since they last won an MVC road match anywhere. 

Anyway, they're now 1-4 in MVC play and play at Creighton tomorrow night.


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores drop another match tonight to Creighton 3-0

now 1-5 in MVC play.


----------



## goindystate

ISU playing SIU tonight in the Arena, currently tied 1-1, if ISU wants to make a step up in the MVC standings then they have got to beat SIU and UE this weekend at home. 

live stats

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=2491


----------



## goindystate

well, ISU lost again 3-1, tough way to lose tonight as they won the 1st game, then had big leads in games 2 & 3, blew those leads, then simply got crushed in game 4. 

Now 1-6 in MVC play. 

Volleyball, soccer, and softball continue to really struggle in MVC play. Not sure what it's gonna take to get those 3 programs turned in the right direction, but they have a long, long way to go yet.


----------



## goindystate

volleyball picks up their 2nd MVC win on the year, beating Evansville 3-1. 

really needed that win last night too. 

VB is now 2-6 in MVC play.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

The win tonight is something to build on.  Keep it going ladies.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

goindystate said:


> well, ISU lost again 3-1, tough way to lose tonight as they won the 1st game, then had big leads in games 2 & 3, blew those leads, then simply got crushed in game 4.
> 
> Now 1-6 in MVC play.
> 
> Volleyball, soccer, and softball continue to really struggle in MVC play. Not sure what it's gonna take to get those 3 programs turned in the right direction, but they have a long, long way to go yet.



I believe that soccer and softball have new coaches this year, so patience is in order. Volleyball is RP's call, imo, he has earned my respect and trust.


----------



## goindystate

volleyball lost Oct. 13th to ILS and ended the 1st half of the MVC season at 2-7, they're at Bradley tonight. 

ISU won the 1st game 27-25, but are getting crushed in the 2nd game 17-9.

Would be nice to get a road win at Bradley, again, not sure how long it's been since ISU won a road match, but I think it's been many years.


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores lose another road match 3-1, this time at Bradley, now 2-8 in MVC play. Just a half game ahead of Bradley (2-9), who is in 10th place.


----------



## goindystate

ISU is playing at #11 UNI tonight, already lost the first game 25-18. 

Probably not much hope to win this match, so after tonight they'll be 2-9 in MVC play.


----------



## goindystate

the women split this weekend, losing to Creighton 3-0 Friday, then beating Drake 3-1 Saturday night. 

Still alive for a berth in the MVC tourney, but gonna need some luck to make it. 

now 3-10 in MVC play


----------



## goindystate

big weekend for ISU volleyball, if they want to remain in the chase for an MVC tourney bid then they must win these 2 matches this weekend. 

Tonight at Evansville. 
live states
http://gopurpleaces.com/index.aspx?path=vball&tab=volleyball

Tomorrow at SIU

both very winnable matches for ISU. 

:sycamores:


----------



## goindystate

Evansville is cruising to an easy win over the Sycamores tonight, taking the 1st 2 games by about 9 points each. 

Safe to say ISU won't win this one tonight and this will pretty much end any hope of making the MVC tourney. 

this will put them at 3-11 in the MVC, just barely in front of Bradley.


----------



## Bally #50

goindystate said:


> Evansville is cruising to an easy win over the Sycamores tonight, taking the 1st 2 games by about 9 points each.
> 
> Safe to say ISU won't win this one tonight and this will pretty much end any hope of making the MVC tourney.
> 
> this will put them at 3-11 in the MVC, just barely in front of Bradley.


Someone is wrong. From Facebook.....

"Indiana State Volleyball--
Sycamores sweep Evansville tonight...What a great match...Great performances by all. Tomorrow vs. SIU......Lets get it done ladies!!!!!!!!!!!"

I bring this up because I think Lady volleyballers are HOT! Love spandex!


----------



## goindystate

what the heck? You're right Bally, I was following live stats on the UE site and it had UE winning the 1st 2 games easily, then it locked up and never had a 3rd game score?? 

congrats! it's great to be wrong!!

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205328246

:sycamores:


----------



## Bally #50

I wasn't picking on you, I thought it was just funny. Like the Colt's-Tampa Bay Monday night game when everyone thought the Colts had lost, or Wendall Wilkie winning the Presidency. I imagine that that coach has them heading in the right direction but they need to catch the new-found "culture of winning" at Indiana State and it should come eventually and sooner rather than lately. As I said last night, long-lived Spandex. I saw them in one game this year and I promise to go to a couple of more next season.


----------



## goindystate

Volleyball is having a late season surge, they won *at* SIU tonight 3-1.....

someone will have to do some major research to find out when the last time volleyball swept a 2 game road series??

Before they won at Evansville last night they hadn't won a road match since Nov. 6, 2009 at Bradley. And before that win they hadn't won a road match since 2004! 

Drake lost to WSU tonight, so now all of a sudden ISU is TIED for 6th place in the MVC standings with Drake at 5-10. Only the top 6 make the MVC tourney. 

Drake's remaining schedule is: at Bradley, at UNI, then vs. Creighton in Des Moines.

ISU has 3 matches left also, all at home, vs. Illinois State, Missouri State, and Wichita State. 

Drake has the easier schedule, so ISU is going to have to upset someone to get another win. 

if they both lose all three then we'll have to see how they decide the tiebreaker?


----------



## Bally #50

Women just beat SIU. Whodathunket! Seems that we should never give up on them, either~


----------



## Whistlegoat

goindystate said:


> Volleyball is having a late season surge, they won *at* SIU tonight 3-1.....
> 
> someone will have to do some major research to find out when the last time volleyball swept a 2 game road series??
> 
> Before they won at Evansville last night they hadn't won a road match since Nov. 6, 2009 at Bradley. And before that win they hadn't won a road match since 2004!
> 
> Drake lost to WSU tonight, so now all of a sudden ISU is TIED for 6th place in the MVC standings with Drake at 5-10. Only the top 6 make the MVC tourney.
> 
> Drake's remaining schedule is: at Bradley, at UNI, then vs. Creighton in Des Moines.
> 
> ISU has 3 matches left also, all at home, vs. Illinois State, Missouri State, and Wichita State.
> 
> Drake has the easier schedule, so ISU is going to have to upset someone to get another win.
> 
> if they both lose all three then we'll have to see how they decide the tiebreaker?


It's been since 2003, by the way.  Went to Evansville Friday night, came back to TH for MBB and FB then went to Carbondale after FB game. Amazing to watch them come together with the MVC's best outside hitter (kills per game) Morgan Dall out for both matches sitting on the bench injured.  Team has a serious shot at making MVC tourney.  Would like to see all the people who complain about poor attendance at our various home events make it out to a volleyball match.  Would be great to have you all come out.  Go Trees!


----------



## goindystate

ISU is playing IUPUI in the arena tonight, ISU lost the 1st game 25-19

would be nice to see the girls rebound and win this match heading into the final 3 matches of the MVC season. Gonna have to win at least 1 of those to get that 6th spot for the MVC tourney

live stats

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=2495


----------



## goindystate

not looking good, lost 2nd game 25-20

would not be a very good confidence builder to lose 3-0


----------



## goindystate

ISU loses 3-0, not sure where the team went that had won 3 straight?? Were we sitting players out?

Anyway, 3 matches left to make the tourney.


----------



## goindystate

the Sycamore women are literally playing for their lives tonight at home vs. ILS. A win and they would have a VERY good chance to make the MVC tourney. 

INS won the 1st game, game 2 is underway now. 

let's win gals!

live stats
http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=2496

:sycamores:


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores win! Sweeping ILS 3-0 and moving into 6th place in the MVC! Wow!

:sycamores:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Congratulations ladies!.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow!  Way to go volleyballers!!!


----------



## goindystate

very nice article about the ISU volleyball team & their quest to make the MVC tourney. They've endured a LOT and are looking forward to making the post season!

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1938315567/Unlike-years-past-ISU-volleyball-in-control-of-own-destiny

:sycamores:


----------



## bent20

Read that, too. Good read and good luck to the team!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Very good read!


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores fought, but lost 3-0 to MSU, need to win vs. WSU tomorrow night


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Come on girls!!!  You can do it!!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Let's go Sycamores!


----------



## goindystate

Wichita State disposed of ISU 3-0 tonight, so now if Bradley or Drake win tonight they will tie ISU for 6th place in the MVC, it will then go to a tiebreaker to determine who gets the 6th spot in the tourney.

Bradley is playing at UE now
http://www.sidearmstats.com/evansville/wvball/

Drake is hosting Creighton
http://www.godrakebulldogs.com/newL...ndex.html?GAME_STAT_ID=580872&db_oem_id=15700


----------



## goindystate

Evansville helped us out by beating Bradley 3-1, so they're out. 

CU and DU in a 5th game in their match.


----------



## goindystate

and Creighton downs Drake 3-2, so ISU makes the MVC tourney for the 1st time in nealry a decade! Congrats girls! 
:sycamores:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Congratulations ladies!  Go Trees.


----------

